# Port Alfred - Manz Run 1969. -1969 (I think)



## Shane O'Connor (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi
is there anyone out there that sailed on this ship during the time when just about the whole deck crew got put in Long Bay goal for a disturbance on the Sydney dockside? We all joined in Montreal and all got paid off in New York, most of us with double DR’s!!
look forward to hearing from anyone
regards
Shane O’Connor A/B


----------

